# 05 max SL - left HID light is out



## geezup (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey I have a quick quistion.

My left side HID light went out , what are my options. I went to the dealer and he told me $228 plus labor. So first question is how much is labor and does that price seem like alot for a light bulb? If so thats ok just not sure if the dealer is my best bet as they are always over priced. I mean is this something anyone can do as long as they have the parts. I also understand that the price for the part is standard but what about the labor. 

I am just lost as to what should I do to ensure I have the best prioce along with the best coourse of action. 

Ohh one last question : I got my warrenty extended via Vehicle Srvices Inc , will they cover the charge ? 

I know its more than 1 question sorry lol


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

eBay Motors: 02 03 Nissan Maxima 05 Altima Headlight Xenon HID Bulb (item 200277213533 end time Feb-15-09 15:40:13 PST)


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

That sounds like parts plus about half an hour of labor, which is on the cheap side (labor wise. If you can get a cheaper bulb and DIY, go for it, but IIRC, you need to remove the wheel and liner to get at it. As far as extended warranty, they usually don't cover bulbs, but every extended warranty is a little different. Call them and find out.


----------

